

The Internet Alphabet - willwhitney
http://blog.audobox.com/your-internet-alphabet/

======
gtank
This turned out to be an interesting little game. I bet you can always tell a
developer. Here's mine:

a: audobox.com

b: buzzfeed.com/emofly/eggs-in-exciting-holes (bookmarked for ideas)

c: calendar.google.com

d: dashboard.heroku.com

e: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Breaking_Bad_episodes (i _really_ can't ever
remember where i am)

f: facebook.com

g: github.com/gtank

h: heroku.com

i: imgur.com

j: javagenesiscoffeeroasting.com/shop/ (delicious coffee near atlanta)

k: keithv.com (language models i used frequently)

l: localhost:9292 (yep, developer)

m: mail.google.com

n: news.ycombinator.com

o: ossl-test.herokuapp.com (buildpack test for ruby + new openssl)

p: plus.google.com

q: questionablecontent.net

r: reddit.com

s: smittenkitchen.com (i was really expecting stackoverflow here)

t: twitter.com

u: unsplash.com

v: vervecoffeeroasters.com

w: wikipedia.org

x: xda-developers.com

y: yelpingwithcormac.tumblr.com

z: zenpayroll.com

~~~
tgb
What's magic about port 9292? (Clearly I'm not a developer.)

~~~
gtank
It's the default port for running a local rack app (sort of a ruby-web-stuff
middleware). For specific values of "developer" :)

~~~
tgb
Ahh makes sense.

------
IvyMike
In Chrome, "chrome://predictors/" gives you some interesting related
information.

------
hisham_hm
[http://aljazeera.com/](http://aljazeera.com/)

[http://bb.com.br/](http://bb.com.br/)

[http://cbsoft2013.cic.unb.br/](http://cbsoft2013.cic.unb.br/)

[http://dx.com](http://dx.com)

[http://english.aljazeera.net/](http://english.aljazeera.net/)

[http://facebook.com/](http://facebook.com/)

[http://globoesporte.globo.com/](http://globoesporte.globo.com/)

[http://hisham.hm/](http://hisham.hm/)

[http://inf.puc-rio.br/](http://inf.puc-rio.br/)

[http://jaor.net/](http://jaor.net/)

[http://keplerproject.org/](http://keplerproject.org/)

[http://luarocks.org/](http://luarocks.org/)

[http://mail.google.com/](http://mail.google.com/)

[http://n01/](http://n01/)

[http://ohloh.net/](http://ohloh.net/)

[http://puc-rio.br/](http://puc-rio.br/)

[http://queremos.com.br/](http://queremos.com.br/)

[http://reddit.com/](http://reddit.com/)

[http://submarinoviagens.com.br/](http://submarinoviagens.com.br/)

[http://twitter.com/](http://twitter.com/)

[http://u.hisham.hm/](http://u.hisham.hm/)

[http://voegol.com.br/](http://voegol.com.br/)

[http://www37.bb.com.br/](http://www37.bb.com.br/)

[http://xisdobah.com.br/](http://xisdobah.com.br/)

[http://youtube.com/](http://youtube.com/)

[http://zap.com.br/](http://zap.com.br/)

------
benaiah
[http://anchorage.craigslist.org](http://anchorage.craigslist.org)

[http://bootstrap.com](http://bootstrap.com) (need to fix this one, it's
because of frequent mistypings of getbootstrap.com)

[http://cracked.com](http://cracked.com)

[http://docs.meteor.com](http://docs.meteor.com)

[http://evangelos.in](http://evangelos.in) (e is apparently not used much)

[http://facebook.com](http://facebook.com)

[http://gmail.com](http://gmail.com)

[http://hackpad.com](http://hackpad.com)

[http://icloud.com](http://icloud.com) (had my phone stolen recently, been
checking Find My iPhone a lot)

[http://julialang.org](http://julialang.org)

[http://kongregate.com](http://kongregate.com)

[http://localhost:8000](http://localhost:8000) (developer here)

[http://movies.netflix.com](http://movies.netflix.com)

[http://news.ycombinator.com](http://news.ycombinator.com)

[http://outlook.com](http://outlook.com)

[http://pinterest.com](http://pinterest.com) (not used much)

no q

[http://read.amazon.com](http://read.amazon.com)

[http://salesforce.com](http://salesforce.com) (bad memories...)

[http://toggl.com/track](http://toggl.com/track)

[http://uaonline.alaska.edu](http://uaonline.alaska.edu)

[http://vinescope.com](http://vinescope.com) (not used much)

[http://wellsfargo.com](http://wellsfargo.com)

[http://xkcd.com](http://xkcd.com)

[http://youtube.com](http://youtube.com)

no z

------
kalleboo
I don't have to go very far to see a pattern... (skipped internal and NSFW
urls)

[http://amazon.co.jp](http://amazon.co.jp)

[https://<private>.beanstalkapp.com](https://<private>.beanstalkapp.com)

[http://campl.us](http://campl.us)

[http://daringfireball.net](http://daringfireball.net)

[http://engadget.com](http://engadget.com)

[http://facebook.com](http://facebook.com)

[http://google.se](http://google.se)

[http://hockeyapp.net](http://hockeyapp.net)

[http://itunesconnect.apple.com](http://itunesconnect.apple.com)

[http://japantoday.com](http://japantoday.com)

[http://kjell.com](http://kjell.com)

[http://news.ycombinator.com](http://news.ycombinator.com)

[http://onion.com](http://onion.com)

[http://prisjakt.nu](http://prisjakt.nu)

[http://quora.com](http://quora.com)

[http://reddit.com](http://reddit.com)

[http://translate.google.com](http://translate.google.com)

[http://xkcd.com](http://xkcd.com)

[http://youtube.com](http://youtube.com)

------
dysoco
Fun idea!

A: altdevblogaday.com

B: bbs.archlinux.org

C: clarin.com // Argentinian news

D: distrowatch.com

E: edx.org

F: forums.gentoo.org

G: github.com // was expecting grooveshark

H: humblebundle.com // This is weird, I don't go there much

I: imgur.com

J: jblive.tv // Great shows, LAS, TechSNAP, etc.

K: khanacademy.org

L: lkml.org

M: mercadolibre.com.ar // Argentinian eBay

N: news.ycombinator.com

O: opengl-tutorial.org // Weird too

P: pcgamingwiki.com

Q: nothing

R: reddit.com // Totally unexpected!

S: store.steampowered.com

T: translate.google.com // My English is a bit rusty

U: usesthis.com // Also weird, not visited much.

V: vimeo.com // Really? I don't recall going here too much.

W: wolframalpha.com // Life saver

X: xkcd.com

Y: youtube.com

Z: zonaforo.meristation.com // Forum I used/use to visit

------
bestest
nice little game!

[http://arstechnica.com](http://arstechnica.com)

[http://battlelog.battlefield.com](http://battlelog.battlefield.com)

[http://crmoto.lt](http://crmoto.lt)

[http://dirbkit.lt](http://dirbkit.lt)

[http://elektromarkt.lt](http://elektromarkt.lt)

[http://facebook.com](http://facebook.com)

[http://google.com/adsense](http://google.com/adsense)

[http://h.lr.lt/tv.vlc](http://h.lr.lt/tv.vlc)

[http://imgur.com](http://imgur.com)

[http://jsfiddle.net](http://jsfiddle.net)

[http://kt.tele2.lt](http://kt.tele2.lt)

[http://lrytas.lt/tvdabar.asp](http://lrytas.lt/tvdabar.asp)

[http://mail.saulis.com](http://mail.saulis.com)

[http://ng/](http://ng/) (local dev domain)

o - nothing

[http://pixelmator.com](http://pixelmator.com)

q - nothing

[http://reddit.com](http://reddit.com)

s - censored for security purposes

[http://translate.google.com](http://translate.google.com)

[http://uoga:9091](http://uoga:9091) \- raspberry torrent interface

[http://vilnius.lt](http://vilnius.lt)

[http://wolframalpha.com](http://wolframalpha.com)

[http://xakep.ru](http://xakep.ru)

[http://youtube.com](http://youtube.com)

[http://zingzing.co.uk](http://zingzing.co.uk)

~~~
bestest
although, to access AdSense, for example -- I type in 'ads'. for Analytics -
'anal'.

------
Zecc
Well... not only was this entertaining for a bit, but it also reminded me of
the existence of overapi.com, which is a good thing.

It's interesting how some of the (uncommon) letters bring up suggestions of
sites I even don't remember ever visiting. In some cases it's even dead links.

------
Brainsnail
amazon.de (Yep, i'm from Germany)

bxxxx.xx (Censored, self-incriminating)

cplusplus.com

dominos.de (Now i'm hungry)

en.wikipedia.org

file:///E:/movdb/editor/editor.html (Private HTML/JS-Project i'm working on)

google.de

humblebundle.com (I like indie games)

images.google.com

jolicloud.com (Tested a couple of days ago, never used again)

kde.org

lavabit.com (Gone :( )

msdn.microsoft.com

news.ycombinator.com

omdbapi.com

portknox.net

qt-project.org

reddit.com

steampowered.com

traveltainment-group.com (this is where i work)

unlocker.emptyloop.com

vole.cc (should keep an eye on that)

www.webtravel.de (What the heck?... I have to talk to our WebDevs)

zattoo.com

------
cfinke
Here's mine, from six years ago:

[http://www.chrisfinke.com/2007/01/20/the-a-to-z-of-
me/](http://www.chrisfinke.com/2007/01/20/the-a-to-z-of-me/)

------
AsymetricCom
nobody got aws.amazon.com for A?

almost my entire alphabet is taken over by internal tools with Web UIs.

